# Leadertec 49 strand



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Tip:

Anyone that knows crimps, sleeves and swagging knows that this is the spot to buy sleeves.

Has anyonetried their 49 strand cable and care to comment? it only comes in "natural color but I don't see that as much of a negative.

Thanks,


----------

